# Looking for a Beretta with a Tactical rail...does it exist? 1911???



## R00ST (Aug 13, 2009)

I have plenty of long guns but am looking into purchasing my first hand gun.

I really like the look of 1911's but until I can afford one of reasonable quality I am going to hold off. I also like some of the sig's but again only ones I cant afford (ie...equinox!).

I have always loved the look of the typical beretta 92fs.

I was looking a few months ago and was pretty sure I had found a beretta 92fs style'd gun (not sure if it was a 92/96/98,m9 etc etc) that had a tactical rail (from the factory, not an aftermarket bolt on unit).

Was I on crack? Does/did beretta make a gun like this?

I want to mount a light on it and really dont want to pay 100 bucks for an aftermarket rail (plus I hate how they look).

Any idea for me??? 

PS...is there a 1911 out there that is worth owning that is in the 600-700 dollar range? I know this is bottom of the barrel as far as 1911's go but that is my budget. I am assuming like I typed above (that I should just wait). I was at one of my local gun shops the other day and the guy said for about 700 he reccomended what i think was a Springfield 1911. I dont mind the look of Taurus weapons but have heard horror stories about them (at least hear say) so was thinking those should be counted out. 

Thanks!!
Mike


----------



## R00ST (Aug 13, 2009)

After down talking Taurus above (again its hear say...I dont own a hand gun so I cant say which ones jam up and fail and which dont).

And of course..I found Taurus makes a 92 copy called the "Taurus 92" / m92 (convienient, ay?)

AND it has a tactical rail! AND its cheap! Visually it looks very similar albeit possibly a bit lower quality "looking" (maybe its just because I have drooled over the beretta 92 for so long because this looks different I am interpreting that as, not as good?)

Anyway...looks like all colors/models of their 92 copy's have rails (of course lol). So that must have been what i was looking at a few months ago, not noticing it was not a beretta.

So... How is taurus? Im going to go do some reading on them but would love everyones input.


----------



## wkister029 (Jun 24, 2009)

Beretta makes a model called the 90-Two instead of the 92FS, it comes with a tactical rail from the factory with somewhat modified grips, they also make a PX4 but it is a polymer framed pistol and has a somewhat shorter barrel. Taurus PT92 is also a good gun, only difference is the safety and decoker are on the frame instead of the slide like the beretta. The model 90-TWO also comes chambered in 9mm and 40S&W. If you want to shoot 40 S&W out of the Tarus the model designation is PT100.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Don't believe everything you read on the net. Plenty of people bash the Taurus, but for everyone of those people bashing there is a happy Taurus owner. I own a Taurus wheelgun and have had no problems with it.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

do yourself a favor, and go buy a Beretta Px4. It has a tactical rail as you want, and it is one hell of a sweet gun. I have the 9mm type F pistol, and I would consider buying another one, just to have 2 of them.


----------

